# Some wee fatties!



## smokin kat (Oct 10, 2016)

Saw a thread from Jay Porter asking about mini-fatties a few weeks ago, and thought I'd post some pics of the ones we did this weekend! 

This was sort of by accident... I was going to cook some bacon and reserve the rest of the pack for a couple of regular sized fatties, but wasn't thinking and cut all the bacon in half to fit in the pan.   Realized my mistake when I went to lay out the strips for our fatties. 

D'oh! What's a girl to do....  Bingo!  Bite sized fatties! :)  

Did three little half strips of bacon, and spread out some hot pork sausage. 













20161009_103030_zpsrsfrwnyw.jpg



__ smokin kat
__ Oct 10, 2016






Next, added a spread of cream cheese and spinach (I rationalized that if the fattie has vegetables in it, it's practically a health food, right?) 













c8257ef7-5dd9-43a7-8f30-cb19108d7cd6_zpsbmh8wn29.j



__ smokin kat
__ Oct 10, 2016






Then I put a couple of candied jalapenos inside for some sweetness and heat. 













20161009_103418_zpscqzeq8ir.jpg



__ smokin kat
__ Oct 10, 2016






Rolled them up (I ended up with about 2 dozen total!)  I also sprinkled the outside with a bit of jalapeno rub. 













20161009_103445_zpsqpecr9im.jpg



__ smokin kat
__ Oct 10, 2016






And onto the grill!  They turned out perfect for breakfast sized bites-- 1 or 2 fills you up pretty good!  This picture is on a 6" salad plate, for size reference. :) 













20161009_115843_zpssuisj5rs.jpg



__ smokin kat
__ Oct 10, 2016


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 11, 2016)

Holy cow!

You are on a roll!

I just saw your taco thread, then this!

I just had to give you a point!

Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 11, 2016)

Looks like a tasty little morsel of goodness!


----------



## crazymoon (Oct 11, 2016)

SK, NIce idea !


----------



## smokin kat (Oct 11, 2016)

Thanks everyone-- they're just perfect for breakfasts on the run.  Next batch I'll get the bacon just a bit crispier on the outside.  

We did the candied jalapenos awhile back, using splenda instead of sugar.  Dang they are good, but they pack a decent amount of heat too.


----------



## b-one (Oct 11, 2016)

Tasty looking mini fatties!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 12, 2016)

I gotta say--those look good.

Only problem is I usually have trouble getting all the goodies inside a BIG fatty.  I'd really have to slap myself along side the head before trying a mini.  LOL

Gary


----------



## smokeymose (Oct 13, 2016)

I LIKE IT!
This may be an alternative to ABTs as a "side".
Breakfast? I don't think so [emoji]128522[/emoji]
Dan

:points:


----------



## dukeburger (Oct 13, 2016)

Looks great! I do these for appys from time to time. Points!


----------



## remsr (Oct 15, 2016)

Wow! Those sound good. I have not yet made fatties, how long on the grill? 
Randy,


----------



## smokin kat (Oct 17, 2016)

REMSR said:


> Wow! Those sound good. I have not yet made fatties, how long on the grill?
> Randy,


Hey Randy-- I smoked them for about half an hour, then turned the temp up to 350° to finish them off.  I think it was about 45-60 minutes at 350 till they reached 160 internal temp... I don't pay as much attention to time as I do final temperature, but an hour would be a good guess. :)


----------



## remsr (Oct 17, 2016)

Thank you.

Randy,


----------



## disco (Oct 21, 2016)

Fantastic fatties! Point for the Kat!

Disco


----------

